
Halifax Caught Coping Monzo's Brand - vinnyglennon
https://mobile.twitter.com/t_blom/status/1116664454521999360
======
ChrisGranger
This kind of thing is disgraceful. I enjoy it when social media shines a
spotlight on this kind of half-assed design theft.

